

Spotted HN title: "Chat About Random Crap With Strangers From The Internet" - akkartik

Check out this screenshot:
  http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/6882/screenshot20100706at612.png<p>Tongue-in-cheek response to today's comments at http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1492475?
======
techiferous
Clickable:

[http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/6882/screenshot20100706at...](http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/6882/screenshot20100706at612.png)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1492475>?

------
invisible
Specifically: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1492686>

------
JacobAldridge
Beats Erlang day/s.

------
limedaring
Heh, I noticed it too and was very confused:
<http://twitter.com/limedaring/status/17911022067>

------
staunch
Chrome was showing this for auto-complete. Totally confused me.

------
hugh3
I like it. It has a nice ring to it.

------
jazzychad
pg's HN REPL strikes again :)

